# Post a positive/optimistic thought thread



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

This sounds like a great idea. Ok here goes:

*You are never a failure as long as you try.*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't take life too seriously, no one makes it out alive.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Never give up.


----------



## garnier (Feb 1, 2006)

You have bad genes. But will are all going to die. Does life even have a purpose, besides reproduction. And why would reproduction be needed? So we can keep on exisiting. But why should we? Just remember those more healthy than you and me are probably feeling a lot better. But they will die just like you and me.

Perhaps science will make them "immortal". But those who might be immortal in the future, will still not survive external dangers (meteors, sun exploding, whatever..).

Just remember that even those good looking, confident people are really having no purpose. They just feel much happier than you and me during the time they spend here on Earth. We suffer, because we are "defect".


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Uh, okay.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

umm, garnier your "postive thought" depressed me. 

well here are a few I like:

"In the midst of winter, I finally learned that there was in me an invincible summer."


“The talent for being happy is appreciating and liking what you have, instead of what you don't have.” 

"Here is the secret of inspiration: Tell yourself that thousands and tens of thousands of people, not very intelligent and certainly no more intelligent than the rest of us, have mastered problems as difficult as those that now baffle you."
opcorn


----------



## etcall (Nov 3, 2004)

My dad told me this when I was on the verge of a panic attack when I had to lecture about a screenplay I wrote. It's always proved helpful to remember it whenever I speak in public.

"No matter how bad it gets, they STILL CAN'T EAT YOU!"

:lol


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

_From an old card I just came across..._
______________________________

Dear ( ),

I could never begin to tell you in words how much I love you. What I can try to do is describe why. Here goes! I'll try to keep it simple and try not to bore you.

*BODY *(something had to be first!...not to be a sexist pig or anything, but you have a very beautiful body. I respect how you take care of it.)
As long as we are on this earth, it is our task as individuals to take care of our personal beings. Everyone has the right to choose for his or herself what they do to their self. I realize it can be hard at times to follow the path we have chosen. I believe you are doing a fine job finding and following your path.

*MIND *(think of yourself first&#8230;Remember me every once in a while)
You think well. You have good ideas. You have the power to create wonders. You could have anything you've ever wanted if you put your mind to it. I believe in you. Never give up on anything you believe in, because doors will always be open for you. You have true wisdom, search for it within your spirit.

*SPIRIT *(Your kindness draws me to you)
You have a very gracious spirit. I think this is the main reason I love you so much. If everyone were as kind and loving as you, the world would be a better place. I'm happy your spirit doesn't run on greed. Your spirit is one of the most beautiful of any I have known. If I could embrace your spirit I would be eternally happy. Your spirit is truly divine.

_May your Spirit be forever free&#8230;
May your Mind be forever fresh&#8230;
May your Body be forever youthful&#8230;_

Well there you have it. I have spilled out my heart to you. I will always cherish our friendship now til the end of time, if there were ever such a thing as time. I would do ANYTHING for you. My love is unconditional.

Love, 
( )

-------------------------
_
A friend gave me a card 10 years ago with this message inside. I just found it last night going through some old notebooks. I feel it has a very universal, inspirational message... and shows incredible insight for a guy in high school aged 17. Unfortunately I haven't seen him in 10 years. I think I will re-read this card once in a while though, simply because the message is so uplifting, even if we are no longer in touch._


----------



## obsidianfire (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd post what made me laugh today but I'm sure it'd get deleted awful quick! :banana


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Most people with social anxiety underestimate their social skills.


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

This is so much easier to overcome than most of you think..




(and my signature)


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*etcall wrote:*


> "No matter how bad it gets, they STILL CAN'T EAT YOU!"


OMG I loved that. :lol Whenever I had to give a speach at college my dad used to say to me just imagine that everyone in the audience is naked. :lol


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

You are not defective.
You are not inferior.
You are not incompetent.
You can trust yourself. 
You can accept yourself, even when you make mistakes.


----------



## JR (Feb 16, 2006)

It's just an illusion.

For some reason that helps me out when I'm stuck in an elevator and I feel awkward and think that everyone is looking at me. I can usually calm myself down by saying that to myself.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you know that it's a known fact that 70% of your worrying ends up not coming true? So, there's really no need for worrying.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't try to be someone else, to get others' approval. Be the unique person God created you to be.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Calm seas didn't make a good captain!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

"There is always a new day where the sun comes out, and the when it's night the stars will always shine." I don't know..i just think it sounds positive!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Take good care of yourself. Support yourself.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

FEAR =

False
Evidence
Appearing
Real


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice guys don't finish last because they have already won the race.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

here from my post:

I wish you all fun, peace, freedom, joy, love, happiness, fulfilling relationships, friendships, good health, personal growth, wisdom, lots of humor, lots of laughter, meaning, purpose, inspiration, achievement, success, prosperity, good fortune, good memories, and all the like.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

skigirl81 said:


> FEAR =
> 
> False
> Evidence
> ...


skigirl81 has simply defined reality. Our fear is how we define it. Fear, if used correctly, can be a good thing. Lets fear for the poitive.

Speals.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Trials give you strength, sorrows give understanding and wisdom. 

--Chuck T. Falcon


----------



## Nym (Nov 22, 2005)

I posted this in another thread, but I like it enough share it here:

"Just be yourself. The one's who mind don't matter, the one's who matter won't mind."


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

no matter how cloudy it gets, the sun is still always there.



Difficulties were not meant to be discouraging but arousing. The human spirit goes strong by conflict.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

And?

Example...
Therapist: Why are you afraid to talk to Jon?
Me: Because I may sound stupid.
Therapist: And?
Me: And if I sound stupid I'll feel stupid.
Therapist: And?
Me: And that will ruin my day and I may lose Jon because I'm so dorky.
Therapist: And?
Me: And that'll just make me feel bad.
Therapist: And?
Me: Well...at least they can't eat me.

:lol


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face…You must do the thing you cannot do." 


— Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

English poet Felicia D. Hemans (1794-1835) wrote, "There's beauty all around our paths, if but our watchful eyes can trace it midst familiar things, and through their lowly guise."


----------



## Reactor81 (Jun 16, 2005)

"Death is a stripping away of all that is not you. The secret of life is to "die before you die" --- and find that there is no death."


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Remember, when all else fails there is beer.

Life is like a box of chocolates, so share them. or NOT.

Deal or No Deal.

No Whammies!!! No Whammies!!! No Whammies!!!

Donnie Darko IS a super hero.

My shoes are 5 years old.

:stu :stu :stu


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Just a reminder: I dont think that people in some countries who are starving to death ever have anxiety about social situations. They simply want food. Also there are always people who are worse off than we are. It always a matter of perspective.

*"I once had the blues because I had no shoes, until upon the street I met a man who had no feet"!*

*"Misery is having the time to worry about whether you are happy or not"*

*"There are many many things that you can personally do in the next week or right now for that matter that will make your life better. What will you decide to do?"*

*"What human beings can do is amazing, what most humans will do is what is disappointing."*


----------

